# New Fly Combo



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

Anyone have any thoughts on this TFO flyrod combo in 8wt for a rod to nymph/indicator fish the Rocky and Chagrin? Long time pin and spin fisherman looking to get a fly combo that doesn't break the bank. 









Amazon.com: Temple Fork Outfitters (TFO NXT Black Label Combo Fly Rod and Reel Kit : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com: Temple Fork Outfitters (TFO NXT Black Label Combo Fly Rod and Reel Kit : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com





Any thoughts on better options?


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Im no expert but that combo will be fine. Your still going to need line and backing leader etc. Im not an avid fly fisherman i only use it for the spring steelhead. I love to swing streamers in fast water. I use a Orvis Clearwater combo that i have had for about 5 years and it works good for me.


----------



## The Shack (Aug 20, 2020)

Dr Z…. Everyone has an opinion…. Personally and from experience, 6 wt is plenty in our area. If your worried about that , I feel a 7 wt will definitely handle anything we are going to tangle with on a regular basis. 8 wt and higher in most cases is overkill, unless heavily targeting a specific species.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

IMHO Dr.Z…the 8wt. will do just fine…a 7wt. is the minimum so as you can play and release…anything lighter than that then that you’re probably gonna fight the fish to complete exhaustion…I have even used 9wt and had lots of fun…good luck with your choice…


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

and the 8wt will help you distance cast if you ever fish the big lake. Stick with the 8wt.

Rickerd


----------



## JonWeatherhead (4 mo ago)

8wt is overkill. 6 or 7wt is better. But also I would recommend a longer two handed rod. And then splurge and get something like Rio Switch Chucker fly line. It will be hard to beat that price but maybe a Maxcatch or something can. This would let you do nymph/indicator fishing and if you add a sinking tip you can also do a little swinging.

indicator fishing with a 9’ rod is tough, especially once the water gets cold and the fish go deep.

just my opinion. If you hook into a 30” fish you will be glad you have a two handed rod to allow you to brace the handle against your forearm. And a long day of indicator fishing is made way easier if you can switch to some double spey or snap t (some call is snap c) type casts.

length of rod, and good line are the two best things you can splurge on, action of rod or fancy reels are not necessary, you will adapt to whatever you get.


DrZ said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on this TFO flyrod combo in 8wt for a rod to nymph/indicator fish the Rocky and Chagrin? Long time pin and spin fisherman looking to get a fly combo that doesn't break the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crack77 (Mar 19, 2021)

DrZ, I have been using a TFO Deer Creek Switch, 11', 8 wt for the past couple years. It was what I consider a moderate priced rod & in my budget. I like it very much & great for how I fish, mostly indicator drifting. There are times on Elk & probably smaller streams that the the length is a bit much for tighter spaces but I am a lousy caster & need to learn better. I also make an annual trip to the Oak in NY and although I don't target the salmon I think it could handle one if I was to hook into one. It is good for the big browns & steelies that are there.
The reel is a Cheeky that my boys got for me. I am no expert but have caught a lot of fish with it but I am not that happy with it & looking to get something new this year. I do not think the drag has held up with the fish catching & abuse I have put it thru.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

This is your warning that an 8wt is NOT enough for Salmon especially in NY and MI. Maybe our slower waters in OH but still I bought a cabelas for 150 in 9wt for salmon. 

Rickerd


----------



## Crack77 (Mar 19, 2021)

We usually go to NY in November when most salmon are done & so are the hoards of fishermen. This year because of a few things November is out and mid October is the only time possible to go. Maybe might make the trip and if I do I would still try targeting the browns & steel. If I did hook a salmon I would hope my line, 8# or 10# would break before my rod. Thanks for the warning though, I may get the 9 wt someday or maybe even go with a pin setup.


----------



## Crack77 (Mar 19, 2021)

We usually go to NY in November when most salmon are done & so are the hoards of fishermen. This year because of a few things November is out and mid October is the only time possible to go. Maybe might make the trip and if I do I would still try targeting the browns & steel. If I did hook a


----------

